# A sad day for our family



## DaveA (Jan 16, 2020)

Our beloved DIL, Tina, passed away this morning in the early hours. She had battled cancer since last April, after a lapse of 14 years since having a double mastectomy.

She was only 55, a registered nurse and she and our son had 6 children, 2 of them now married with 4 grandkids between them.

We've been here at their home, here in Connecticut, for a few days, along with 2 of our daughters and all of Tina and Scott's wonderful children. She will be missed terribly by her husband , children, grandchildren, and the whole family as she was one of our brightest lights when it came to family events.

At her insistence, even as ill as she was, we held our family Christmas at her home on Dec. 29th.  All of our immediate family was present . a total of 39 with the exception of one of our grandson's wife, who had to remain at home on the West coast although her husband was able to attend.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 16, 2020)

*So, sorry, Dave. So sad to lose a younger family member*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 16, 2020)

So sorry for you loss,Dave. My thoughts are with you and your family. I'm glad you were able to have the family Christmas together one last time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

.. sorry for your loss Dave, and to your son and grandchildren on the loss of their wife , mother and grandmother  , it's very hard to cope with...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 16, 2020)

Thinking of you and your family at this time of grieving Dave.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2020)

*How sad...my sympathy to you and your family, Dave. 

*


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 16, 2020)

Heartfelt sympathy to you and your family.
Such a blessing to have your time together with her and your family this Christmas past.
May you find comfort in memories at this very sad time.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 16, 2020)

So sorry.


----------



## gennie (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry for this enormous loss to your family.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2020)

Dave


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2020)

Dave, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 16, 2020)

Dave, I am so very sorry. Tina sounds like she was a wonderful person.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

So sorry, Dave. 
She sure does sound like a wonderful person to have known, and a wonderful model for those younger ones in your family, and for others she surely did touch, too, in her field of nursing.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

So sorry for your loss  Dave.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

Sincere condolences, Dave. It's lovely the family were all together for the Xmas dinner on the 29th. It sounds as though good memories were made on that day. It is sad when we have to say our goodbyes to family members, much too soon.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 16, 2020)

Sorry to hear this....God Bless!!   I know what Cancer patients go through....My husband did, thank God, so far he is thriving....


----------



## katlupe (Jan 16, 2020)

I am so sorry for the loss of your DIL, Dave.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 16, 2020)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Grief is sooooo hard but we do somehow move forward in our way and in our own time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your DIL.  My condolences go out to you and the family.


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2020)

So sorry for your loss, Dave. Condolences to your family.


----------



## drifter (Jan 16, 2020)

So sorry to learn of your sad loss, Dave.


----------



## Llynn (Jan 16, 2020)

My condolences, Dave.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 16, 2020)

DaveA said:


> She was only 55


Loss of folks is always hard

When they're so young......much much harder

Thoughts are with you, Dave


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this Dave.


----------



## Wren (Jan 17, 2020)

Heartfelt condolences to you and your family Dave at this sad, sad time


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 17, 2020)

Dave, please accept my condolences. 55 is so young, very sad.


----------



## toffee (Jan 17, 2020)

just lost our nephew wife too --so sudden -know how you feel dave ' awful time
for your family.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dave,so sorry to read about your daughter in law,Tina,
saying prayers for all of you during this difficult time


----------



## StarSong (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm so sorry about her passing, and about the hole in your family's hearts at losing this treasured woman.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 17, 2020)

Dave, God bless everyone in your family.  May you feel her presence with you to help sustain you and your loved ones during the grieving process.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 17, 2020)

Deep sympathy on your loss.God bless.


----------



## Duster (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Rojo (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 17, 2020)

deepest sympathy dave to you and family


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 17, 2020)

My condolences Dave. I know well what grieving and bereavement is and my heart reaches out to you all.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 17, 2020)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## oldman (Jan 17, 2020)

Sorry to learn of your loss. My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## PinotGrigio (Jan 17, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Prayers for all the family.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 28, 2020)

A heartfelt thanks to all of you folks and your kind comments.  There are a lot of shining lights in our relatively large family but she was one of the brightest and will be sorely missed.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 28, 2020)

I recall my mom saying long ago if she ever got breast cancer she would kill herself. I honestly think she would have.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

So sorry to learn this Dave.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 1, 2020)

So sorry for your family's loss Dave.  May happy memories of her be a source of comfort for you all.


----------

